

Ask HN: We are running a contest, can you share your thoughts? - winstonl

Let me start by briefly introducing our app. Arima is a Q&amp;A site for Mass Opinion. Unlike traditional Q&amp;A sites like Quora or Yahoo Answers, which focus on expert advice, we focus on mass opinion and try to help users to aggregate data and visualize data submitted by others all around the global. In a simple sentence, think of us as Quora for Numbers. Please have look at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arima.io<p>We are running a contest called 30 Days for 30 Prizes (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;insights.arima.io&#x2F;post&#x2F;99188609271&#x2F;arimas-social-contest-30-days-for-30-prizes). Anyone here has experience running contests and would like to share their stories? Or would like to help us spread the words? Thanks!
======
clickbyclick
Good luck with the app, I read the intro and the first thought that popped up
was Wisdom of Crowds: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Crowds-James-
Surowiecki/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Crowds-James-
Surowiecki/dp/0385721706)

